# Muskegon River Depth Question



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

Is the river high enough to take my 16' deep V with a long shaft tiller in? When I was there on 3-26-12 with Thousandcasts it appeared to be deep enough, but that was a week ago now. Worse case I will just have to wade in the water.

Thanks again Steve, I had a really good time. Get a new boga grip yet, lol. 

Thanks
Matt


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Water is LOW right now accoding to the Flows. If it were me I would not be taking that chance with a prop. Plenty of wading opps available with the low water levels.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

How much do you like your prop?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ferd (Mar 24, 2011)

How about a 12' v bottom with a 9.9? Never fished the muskegon in my boat but am considering it after spending the day out there Sunday.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a buddy who runs it with a smaller boat and a prop. He has a prop guard though and runs his motor loose so it can bounce over rocks if it hits. If you're deadset on fishing up top just go slow and be careful. Most people above Newaygo use a Jet though.


----------



## easler24 (Nov 29, 2010)

The river is quite a bit lower than it has been in recent weeks. I don't advise using a deep v with a prop at the current flow/depth.


----------



## matt76cmich (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the report, gonna take my buddy and his kid to wixom for the day. not sure if we"ll catch anything but it sure is a nice day.


----------



## easler24 (Nov 29, 2010)

Good choice. I fished today and there were spots where my jet was sucking gravel. Quite a difference in depth from just a week ago.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

I used a boat yesterday that had a prop and I worked from Croton down to Pine. Unless you know your way around, I wouldn't go messing with it. I had the motor trimmed up as far as I could without cavitating and I certainly wasn't running around like I would with my jet. However, prop came out of the water in the same condition that it went into the water, but like I said, I was definitely using extreme caution when moving up and down the river and I was absolutely following the right lanes in the obstacle course. :lol: 

It's about at the lowest level I would even try a prop in that area--if it goes any lower, then I won't be doing it.


----------



## easler24 (Nov 29, 2010)

How about 2020 cfs? It's been at that level all day long. That's a summer flow level. The river has dropped a whole foot in just 3 days.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

2020cfs is actually high for a summer flow, but it's low for this time of year. I just got back from an after dark trip and it's definitely lower than it was yesterday. Took the jet this time since I was flying solo. LOL!!!


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

thousandcasts said:


> I just got back from an after dark trip and it's definitely lower than it was yesterday. Took the jet this time since I was flying solo. LOL!!!


sounds creepy


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

samsteel said:


> sounds creepy


_"Somewhere a clock strikes midnight and there's a full moon in the sky. You hear a jet outboard in the distance, that mean's some loose hens gonna die..." _

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtWo-2QMD0k"]Night Prowler by AC/DC [HQ] High Quality - YouTube[/ame]


----------

